# Altima ?



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

I dont know all that much about this car as far as after market goes so im askin you guys. My boy has a 2001 Altima 3.5se and is looking to do some mods. Anyone know a good place to start with this car as far as performance goes.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, you can start with a 2002 3.5se... in 01 it was still a 2.4 2nd generation altima... www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

As long as the car is a 2002, the choices are a bit limited. What was he looing to do. More HP or handling?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

he can get i/h/e/p if he wants to, its all available.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

he needs to talk to 3.5SE Auto.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

actually Mr. Caraveo can help him out to, but you need to tell him to get his nappy ass onto the board

Sean


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *actually Mr. Caraveo *


That would be me....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, nice to meet you mr. caraveo.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Importracer said:


> *I dont know all that much about this car as far as after market goes so im askin you guys. My boy has a 2001 Altima 3.5se and is looking to do some mods. Anyone know a good place to start with this car as far as performance goes. *


A good place to start is the 2001 Forum


----------

